# Puzzles - mental stimulation



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So many games we play...

-Hide-n-seek with the humans
-Find it with treats hidden in a room

And then there are the pictures!
















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi brave ! Tell me about those toys you have. Does Bear really like them and which is his favorite ?

Bear is so stinking cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

What game do you do with the balls in the muffin tin?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> Hi brave ! Tell me about those toys you have. Does Bear really like them and which is his favorite ?
> 
> Bear is so stinking cute!!
> 
> ...


The first picture is a standard muffin pan, with treats hidden underneath the various balls. Bear has to a) figure out how to get the treats and b) find them with his nose, if I only hide a few treats instead of one in each cup. 

The next picture is of a turle with a velcro shell. I got it here. It provides HOURS of ripping fun but leaves the toy intact. 

The next two are of the Starmark Pickle Pocket. I originally got the idea from another forum member. And Bear loves this! It's harder to get the food out than a Kong, and you can pretty much stuff ANYTHING in there. Starmark makes treats that you can buy specifically for this toy, and Bear loves those, but it's not necessary for tons of fun. 

The next one is basically a fancy version of the muffin pan. It was WAY easy to crack, but Bear still wags whenever it comes out to play. 

The last one we got as a gift from his foster mom in anticipation of his knee surgeries. You can add segments to this to make it harder. You stuff tiny treats down the tubes and they have to figure out how to get them out. It's moderately hard. But Bear likes a challenge.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> What game do you do with the balls in the muffin tin?


Here is my full thread on the muffin pan.  

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fun-things-your-golden/179866-bears-mental-games.html


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Brave!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

We do all sorts. He enjoys training and trick sessions like these







And he likes to play with the tortoise


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

He's never been a foodie but we placed v high value food treats in this puzzle and others and it worked a treat. Dried duck or flapjacks does it for him


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Omg the little tortoise is sooooo cute!! I haven't introduced our new adopted golden to my tortoise yet, wonder what she'll think! lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome finds, Brave! I'm buying the turtle right now. Right up my pup's alley.


----------

